# Happy Birthday, bethzaring!



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 30, 2016)

Well, you did it again *beth*. You caught up to me again.  Happy 65th birthday - welcome to Medicare.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 30, 2016)

Happy Birthday Beth!  I hope you had a wonderful trip and have a Fantastic Day!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 30, 2016)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## msmofet (Oct 30, 2016)

Happy birthday Beth!!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 30, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Beth!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 30, 2016)

Have a wonderful birthday, Beth!


----------



## Josie1945 (Oct 30, 2016)

Happy Birthday Beth

Josie


----------



## blissful (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Kayelle (Oct 30, 2016)

Have a wonderful year Beth!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 30, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Beth!!!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 30, 2016)

Happy birthday to you !


----------



## Katie H (Oct 30, 2016)

"Happy birthday, Beth!"  Hope it's been vacationly great!!


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 30, 2016)

Happy, happy birthday, Beth!


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 31, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Beth!


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 31, 2016)

Thank You All!!

I AM on Medicare!!!

Had a great time in Austin visiting family and took a side trip to Carlsbad Caverns.  Just got home....doing laundry and cooking!


----------

